# Sat. 8/31



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Beacon 42 with RonW around 7 AM


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Beacon 42 with RonW around 7 AM


psssst... how much for the GPS coordinates?

Garry i wish I could get out. I been wanting to get out. I may try Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

going to wekiva Saturday and going to Southern goon Sunday (borrowed my friend's whipray).


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > Beacon 42 with RonW around 7 AM
> 
> 
> psssst... how much for the GPS coordinates?


 [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

I will tell you Ron's secret right now. Its not so much where as how. He might be the hardest working man on the lagoon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

> > > Beacon 42 with RonW around 7 AM
> >
> >
> > psssst... how much for the GPS coordinates?
> ...


hey,

go across the goon to east side of the shoreline from Beacon 42 and get behind the islands between Hwy AiA and Many Islands,,,,,,,,,. U gotta find them.........My Secert is CONFIDENTIAL CLASSIFIED [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif] ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Shallow fish have been scarce and uncooperitive. Last year at this time was much better. Fish out on the deeper flats are much more willing to eat if you find them.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

All the fish I've caught lately have been in less than a foot


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

ive been finding much of the same. i've found tons of fish up shallow in the grass but most are extremely hard to get to bite.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> All the fish I've caught lately have been in less than a foot


I have been thinking about fishing the north IRL more, but have seen some reports of normaly productive areas haveing very uncoperitive fish there also. I did pretty well there last year also. I would rather sight fish when the fish will eat.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I've noticed that most of my normal areas that I fish haven't been that productive. It seems that the majority of fish that I've seen have either been full out tailing or on the move (which I've caught more fish when like this).


----------

